# How big should the hutches be?



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

I was just wondering what the average size for a hutch is? Mine have quite big ones especially the rabbit. He has half of the shed floor covered in sawdust then a ramp to upstairs which is just filled to the top with hay!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Recommended hutch size is usually 6x2x2 foot minimum.
The more space the better really.

Oh and sawdust isn't very good for bunnies, it can cause respitory problems.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Which bedding is better? It's just that I am only 12 and pay for the bedding myself so it an be pricey. But I don't mind I only want the best for my pets.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Which bedding is better? It's just that I am only 12 and pay for the bedding myself so it an be pricey. But I don't mind I only want the best for my pets.


either aubiose 
AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG | Horse Bedding | GJW Titmuss
or megazorb 
Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss

as for hutch size the minimum is 6ft x 2ft on 1 single level or 5ft x 2ft double levelled


----------

